# Finally he opened up too. Paphiopedilum henrianum



## Luciano (Dec 2, 2022)

I grow it from October to April in my home, from May to September under a gazebo like all other botanical Paphiopedilums. Rome's climate is ideal for them


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 2, 2022)

Very nice! I haven't tried growing this species but I find it very appealing.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 2, 2022)

Very good colouring! 

Sorry, if I'm a stikler for precision: it is P. henryanum - the plant was named after Henry Azadehel, a very colorful orchid collector with Armenian roots.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 2, 2022)

Pretty P. henryanum with an intense and dark colouration.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 2, 2022)

Luciano, that’s a lovely clone. 
Jens, I didn’t know that it was named after this guy, you are extremely diplomatic in your reference to him after what he was prosecuted for in the Uk!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 3, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Jens, I didn’t know that it was named after this guy, you are extremely diplomatic in your reference to him after what he was prosecuted for in the Uk!


In the case of Mr. Azadehel I think it adviceable to thread with care, David. There might be more to his case than first meets the eye as we learn from Eric Hansen's "Orchid Fever. A Horticultural Tale of Love, Lust and Lunacy". 
Objectively there was a huge discrepancy between the serious indictment, massively covered in the press, and the final verdict of the Appeals Court, where his sentence from the first trial was markedly reduced. The appeal ruling is accesible here: R v Henry Azadehdel | InforMEA

Now we are at it, let me once again take the opportunity to recommend Mr. Hansen's book. It's really an entertaining and exciting yarn, if ever there was one. It explores the hilarious and crazier as well as the shadier/darker sides of the orchid world, especially the realm of the Paphioholics!

I have, by the way, had the veracity of the book's Danish connection corroborated by a friend of mine, who was very well acquainted with the eminent Danish con-amore botanist, the late Gunner Seidenfasen, who appears in the very last part of the book.

I just checked and the book is still available. A suitable Christmas present for anyone with a love of orchids and just a wee sense of humour: Orchid Fever: A Horticultural Tale of Love, Lust, and Lunacy: Hansen, Eric: 9780679451419: Amazon.com: Books


----------

